# Fund managers in Sydney



## Naked shorts (10 March 2009)

So I was thinking of emailing a fund manager in Sydney and asking if I could do an internship with them.

All the funds I have found in my search are basically jokes who really don't have any idea how to make money. Can anyone point me to a fund that doesn't make their money from taking fees, that doesn't engage in 100% quant/algo trading, that isn't "market-neutral", that isn't a long-only/private-equity fund, that does employ people who would prefer to be there instead of sleeping at night, that are humble, that have made money before the GFC and *during* the GFC. 

Preferably, the fund would employ a global macro strategy with a focus on absolute performance. 

I don't want to be involved with a Nobel prize winner in economics either.

Does anyone know of such a fund?


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (10 March 2009)

The only fund manager which I would work for, and tick many of those boxes is Platinum.........good luck.........they of course make money on fees like all funds but just focus on performing rather than gathering funds undermanagement........they have this old style idea that high performance should be its own advertising


----------



## Naked shorts (10 March 2009)

Rainmaker2000 said:


> but just focus on performing rather than gathering funds undermanagement........they have this old style idea that high performance should be its own advertising




That's exactly how it should be and that's exactly what I am looking for. Thanks


----------



## Naked shorts (11 March 2009)

Anyone else know of any other firms?


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 March 2009)

Do a search for Sydney hedge Funds. Think there are still a few around


----------



## Naked shorts (11 March 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Do a search for Sydney hedge Funds. Think there are still a few around




Thats what I was getting at in my original post, I have Googled for them and the ones I could find are crap. One fund was boasting about only LOSING 2.8%, and others, well losing 50% seemed like the standard.


----------



## Naked shorts (11 March 2009)

Also, a lot of these funds are just basically indexes. How these crooks get away with it is really saying something about the investors out there.


----------



## Bushman (11 March 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Also, a lot of these funds are just basically indexes. How these crooks get away with it is really saying something about the investors out there.




You'll find info on funds on 

www.morningstar.com.au 

Its a subscriber service but you can do plenty of free searches on funds too (inclding 'fund of hedge fund' structures). Most will be of your fee paying variety but its a start. 

Good luck.


----------



## Awesomandy (11 March 2009)

There are still quite a few hedge funds in Sydney, and I'm not sure if google can actually find them all. I would say, also have a look in Melbourne as well. There are some good quality hedge funds out that way too. Given my job role, I don't think I'm allowed to give much information regarding this, but I'm sure that some more research wouldn't go astray.


----------

